# Thornseat lodge



## tigger2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thornseat Lodge was originally built in 1855 as a shooting lodge for William Jessop steel maker. Thomas Jessop was born on 30 January 1804 at the family home in Blast Lane, Sheffield. The house was situated next to William Jessop’s works, the company, taking the name of the partners, being known as Mitchell, Raikes and Jessop. With expanding markets in the United States Thomas and his brothers joined the business in 1830 and just two years later the small crucible steelmakers became William Jessop & Sons.
It became a children’s home in the 1930′s and remained such up until the early 1980′s Since then it has become derelict.
Thornseat lodge was sold in the mid 80′s to a local businessman, Doug Hague who owns it then he is a successful local business man who had a haulage/digger hire firm for many years. he has diversified into land and property over the recent years. he also owns the old waterworks, the old school and house and Wilkin hill centre and numerous other buildings around Bradfield.




The front of the house with the famous herras fencing.




Remains of the kitchen with supports.




The floors have more holes than the immigration system.




just needs a spot of paint.




The cellar i didnt venture down as i like living and would require masks and hard hats for safety




Another staircase into the cellar yet again i didnt venture down.




The only remaining fireplace.


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 4, 2013)

It seems Mr Hague needs to make some important decisions regarding his current buildings portfolio.

This place is getting very close to a near death experience now.


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 4, 2013)

Verry nice mate


----------



## Wakey Lad (Mar 4, 2013)

Such a waste of a stunning building - Not seen this posted in ages, good update


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 4, 2013)

Its so sad to see buildings like this just becoming shells,great photos.


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> It seems Mr Hague needs to make some important decisions regarding his current buildings portfolio.
> 
> This place is getting very close to a near death experience now.



The cellar was hence i didnt go down was speaking to someone outside the water works and she said that he doesnt seem bothered with them and buys them so he can say he owns them but windy bank has a sold sign on now and apparently the local council have said either do something with these places or sell.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 4, 2013)

Good but depressing set of pix. In the word of Ian Dury.."what a waste".


----------



## Gotenx (Mar 5, 2013)

The outside looks very promising, it's a shame to see the inside with little more than wreckage, although the fireplace is very interesting. Great post!


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 6, 2013)

Good stuff, intrigued by the cellar !


----------



## zeganjo (Mar 8, 2013)

I contacted various organisations about this property including the peak park and they replied thus:

I am writing with reference to your recent enquiry about the above property which is in a poor state of repair. I have checked our records and the building is not listed. The records also show that we have been approached by other people over the years who were concerned about the poor state of repair of the building and that in their view it was having a negative effect upon the character of the local area. Officers have investigated similar concerns on a number of occasions since 2001 and most recently at the end of 2009. We share these concerns and we have considered utilising S.215 of the Town and Country Planning Act 1990, which contains a provision which can require the landowner to properly maintain their land. This provision may only be used however where it appears that the area is adversely affected by the condition of that land. In this instance the site is fenced off and whist the building is in a poor state, its effect upon the area is not such that we are able to take formal action under the Act to resolve the matter in this way.

They say because it is fenced they can't do anything, well judging by the number of pictures people have posted online of the inside of this house it can't be a very good fence.

It is such a shame the owner of this gorgeous building doesn't seem to care about it, or if they do they should act to save it. 

If anyone has anymore info about this property or any ideas or concrete ways to help save it please post them. I am just one person but if enough people get involved perhaps change can happen.


----------

